# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  snowboarden=windsurfen ???

## Gast

hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob mir denn meine snowboarderfahrung(fahre schon seit ich 3 bin und jetzt bin ich 16) beim surfen was ntzt,weil ich gehrt habe (und das ist ja fast bei jeder sportart so) dass das am anfang so scheie-schwierig ist...

ich freu mich ber antworten,seid gegrt 
eure jAnE

----------


## Gast

Hi,

irgenwie stimmt das, legt dich allerdings nicht zu fest an diese Meinung an. Beim boarden ist wie beim surfen: du muss die balance finden und beihalten....es hr sich einfach, ist aber gar nciht so einfach

PS: ich fahre auch snowboard seit jahren und, seit einem jahr bin ich auf den surfbrett gestigen; das ist ja affengeil aber verdammt...gar nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht habe.

Viel Spa beim surfen ..

----------


## Gast

Danke,dir auch !!
Wenn du surfst,wo machst du dass dann ?
Wie alle auf Fuerteventura oder wo anders ??
ich hab noch drei wochen frei und ich such  noch was...

----------


## Gast

redet ihr jetzt ber Windsurfen oder Wellenreiten?Ich finde Wellenreiten und Snowboarden haben bis auf die Steuerung durch gewichtsverlagerung nichts gemeinsam.Wellenreiten ist spontaner,spannender(man weiss nie was fr Wellen als nchstes kommen) relaxender und schwieriger als Snowboarden.Mann braucht ein gutes Auge und perfektes Timing.Aber wenn Du einmal draufstehts stelltst Du Dein Snowboard in die Garage.Zudem ist Wellenreiten eine gute ergnzung zum Windsurfen.Auerdem "...wie alle (auf Fuerte)"gibt es weder beim Windsurfen noch beim Wellenreiten.Gute Spots gibt auch in Deienr Nhe!!! Aloha keep on surfing!!

----------


## Gast

ist diese surferei echt so geil dass du glaubst ich wrde dafr das snowboarden aufgeben ??
dann muss es nmlich echt was bieten den von meinem geliebten burton  kriegt mich eigentlich keiner so schnell runter....
aber vielleicht sollte ichs einfach mal ausprobieren,hrt sich ja sehr vielversprechend an...

----------


## Gast

Aloha.....

ich habe leider nicht die mglichkeit 3 wochen in fuerta zu surfen, schade.
Aber, richtige frage here: reden wir von surfen oder windsurfen ?
Welle geritten bin ich noch nicht, ist aber mein ziel allerdings mit den Windsurf.........aber ich hbae noch einigessssss zu lernen noch ):

----------


## Gast

..tja jane wer einmal vom Surfvirus infiziert ist der hat eigentlic kein Auge mehr frs gefrorene Wasser! Spass bei seite Snowboarden hat natrlich auch was, aber es macht schon einen Groen Unterschied ob man auf berfllten hngen,abhngig vom Skilift sport betreibt oder einsam in den Sonnenuntergang Surft oder beim Wellenreiten zusammen mit Freunden im Lineup auf die nchste Welle wartet und sich dann gegenseitig anfeuert.Du mstest eigetlich beides mal probieren und Du wirst sehen Snowboarden wird nur noch zu Deienr ergnzungssportart.Aloha

----------


## Gast

ich bin immer in einem winzig kleinen skigebiet in sterreich,das kennt eigentlich fast niemand ,eigentlich ein geheim-tip. da gibts halt nur die einheimischen und noch ein paar andere. ich bin da im winter  alle ferien und fast jedes wochenende ,es ist also meine "2.heimat" !!
ich verstehmich da mit allen leuten sehr gut  da ich da schon seit jetzt 13 jahren bin.   ich mach dort auch nxte saison meinen snowboardlehrer-schein.
im sommer bin ich da auch und dann halt zum klettern,canyoning,biken,...
kurzum:dort ist es einfach geil und zum glck nicht berfllt,
 trotzdem  wrde ich jetzt nach 13 jahren schon gerne mal was neues ausprobieren und da dachte ich halt an windsurfen...

----------


## jane

hey pietro,
also ich hab von windsurfen geredet...

----------


## Gast

macht nichts jane.Auch in sterreich kann man windsurfen!!

----------


## jane

Und wo dort ?? 
Wo bekomm ich Adressen ??Ich bin nmlich immer in der Nhe von Damls im groen Walsertal, (wei jetzt nich ob dir das was sagt aber egal) und da kann man mit Sicherheit nicht surfen...

----------


## Gast

Hi Jane,

gibt mir ein typ wenn du beim lernen bist.
Windsurfen auf die wellen....wow...geil: schwer ? mit welchen brett am anfang ?
Ich will das auch lernen, denn gerade aus brettern macht nciht immer Spa.

ciao
Pietro

----------


## Gast

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden  habe (Sorry :-( ) aber ich bin grade nicht am lernen also kann ich dir auch keinen tip geben...
Ich berleg mir nur ob ich vielleicht  mit dem windsurfen anfangen soll,bisher hab ichs aber noch nie gemacht !!



servus,
jane

----------


## Gast

tja jane da bist Du frs Windsurfen ziemlich weit weg vom Schuss.Das bekannteste Surfrevier ist der Neusiedler See und der Liegt ganz im Osten von sterreich.Der Attasee oder der Bodensee liegen auch 100-200km von Dir entfernt und ich weiss nicht ob Du diese entfernung auf Dich nehmen willst.Ich pers.und die meisten Surfer hier im Ruhrgebiet fahren aber auch fast jedes Wochenende 200-350km nach Holland.Wenn Dich erstmal der Survirus gepackt hat,wird Dir das aber auch nichts ausmachen.!Aloha

----------


## Gast

aha,o.k.
Aber ich wollt ja eh nxtes jahr mal nach konstanz da komm ich ja dann an den bodensee. vielleicht schau ichs mir vorher mal an...
kann es eigentlich sein dass sehr viele surfer aus dem ruhrgebiet kommen,ich hab hier zumindest noch niemand gesehen der aus stuttgart oder so kommt...
woran liegt das ? habt ihr besonders tolle spots in der nhe oder liege ich da total falsch ???

jane

----------


## Gast

Tja Ruhrgebiet rules!!! Es sind wahrscheinlich deshalb so viele Surfer aus dem Ruhrgebiet in dem Forum weil wir solange Fahrtstrecken zu den richtig guten Spots haben und daher eher in der Woche im Internet Surfen und nicht so wie unsere Norddeutschen Surferfreunde die mal eben nach der Arbeit noch in Ihr Auto springen um noch n bischen zu surfen (dort gibt es auch ne Menge guter Surfer-eigentlich die besten in Deutschland)

----------


## Gast

Ah,o.k. wieder was gelernt...
Wie gut/schlecht sind denn so die sddeutschen Surfer ??
Kann man das berhaupt verallgemeinern ?

j.

----------


## Gast

Nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast

Na,das ist mir schon klar,aber ich hab damit gemeint ob es bekannte sddeutsche surfer gibt !!!

----------


## Thorsten

klar, mich zum beispiel :D
spa beiseite. es gibt zum beispiel andi laufer oder andy wolff.
laufer ist vom bodensee und wolff aus mnchen.
und in sterreich gibt es auch einige gute surfer. chris sammer, tanja emig, berni seidl, michi schweiger..., um nur mal ein paar zu nennen.

wo kommst du denn her?
ich bin aus der nhe von stuttgart.

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Ich bin auch aus der Nhe von Stuttgart um genau zu sein : tbingen...
Kennst du das ??


jane

----------


## Thorsten

klar, in tbingen war ich schon oft.
bin aus schwbisch gmnd.

kannst ja mal hier schauen: http://lago.goiter.de

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

bei schwbisch gmnd ist doch aalen in der nhe oder ??
da hab ich imer hockeyspiele,die mannschaft ist echt sehr gut und bleibt des fteren ungeschlagen  :-(


j.

----------


## Thorsten

jo, ist bei aalen.
deswegen fahr ich auch mit nem "AA"-nummernschild zum surfen :D

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Aha, schne pix  brigens :-)

Gre,jane

----------


## Thorsten

danke.
demnchst gibt es neue von diesem sommer.

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Ja mach mal,vielleicht kommt mit denen ja ein bichen Ferienfeeling rber ich hab nmlich ab morgen wieder Schule :-(  :-(

----------


## Thorsten

jo, ich auch.
aber nur eine woche, dann geht's zur studienfahrt nach italien :D

aloha,
thorsten
__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Nicht schlecht,wohin in Italien geht ihr denn ?
ich hab jetzt erst mal bis zu den Herbstferien nicht mehr frei :-(
Ich hab heutmeinen neuen Stundenplan bekommen und ich glaub ich lauf Amok  (;-) )so viel Schule und solche schei Lehrer wie ich hab...

----------


## Gast

Wart' erstmal ab, bis du in ein paar Jahren keinen Stundenplan und Lehrer, sondern eine 40h-Woche + berstunden und dazu einen unbefriedigten Chef hast. Hehehe... :-D no pain no gain>>>nik

----------


## Gast

hi Ihr beiden turteltubchen,das Forum heit Windsurfen lernen und nicht kennenlernen.Wie wrs wenn ihr einfach eure e-mails austauscht um euch kennenzulernen ;-) sonst ist der Server bald voll.Aloha und noch viel spass beim kennenlernen

----------


## Thorsten

so schnell ist der server nicht voll.
da mssten noch ein paar millionen beitrge dazukommen :D

aloha,
thorsten
__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

was soll das jetzt wieder heien ?
hier kann man sich nicht mal in ruhe austauschen(wenn man das berhaupt schon so nennen kann ),ohne sich gleich dumme bemerkungen anhren  zu mssen.
auerdem hab ich einen freund,schon vergessen ?
(hose mit hawaiiblumenmuster)

----------


## Gast

...du kannst mir aber trotzdem gerne deine mailadresse schreiben...







(jane_alpastani@yahoo.de)

----------


## Thorsten

moin,

hab gerade keine zeit zum schreiben, aber kannst dich ja mal melden: thorsten@goiter.de

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

.... und wieder 2 Menschen glcklich gemacht! :-) Auch mit Freund darf mann anderen Mnnern schreiben aloha keep on surfing

----------


## Gast

...darf mann(man ???) anderen mnnern schreiben ??

----------


## Gast

Hallo
also, viele leute ham mir schon erzhlt, dass surfen (egal ob wellenreiten oder winndsurfen)leichter zu erlernen ist,wenn man vorher ma so hnliche sports(wie z.b.snowboarden) gemacht hat.
Einen tipp hab ich fr alle: wenn ihr surfen lernen wollt, fahrst auf die wunderschne nordseeinsel juist!!! ich war dort in der surfschule (die ist brigens in der nhe des hafens) und hab echt super proffesionellen unterricht gehabt!!! mit surfschein, praxis, theorie-einfach super!!!
was auch noch zu empfehlen ist,ist auf jeden fall sylt!!!
im ggensatz zu juist gibt es dort einfach hammergeile wellen (sicher schon bekannt..;-) )
ich war im juli zum euro cup (funsporttour 2003) dar und es war ma wieder einfach nur geil!!!
naja,
ciau
knoxviper

----------


## Gast

... bitte keine orthographischen Belehrungen,muss natrlich Frau heien! :-)  :-;

----------


## Gast

na,stell dir vor das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht !!

----------

